# Looking at DVDs from Lick Library, D.Gabel and T.Ziras



## pfizer (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys!

First off, thanks to everyone here for welcoming me so warmly and patiently answering my queries 

Anyways, it's time to admit to something; I have something of a GAS when it comes to instructional material. I've got a tendency to look through several at once but most vids I have are either second-hand or borrowed.

That said, I'm looking to purchase my first DVD and *Theodore Ziras *and* Derryl Gabel* were the two more popular recommendations. Lick Library was recommended as well. 

Ziras is a wicked fast player whose main style is metal; from what I've seen, he's also mostly an alternate picker, though he sweeps like a beast too. I also like how he's gracious enough to flip his videos since he's a lefty player.

Gabel's more of a jazz/progressive type and has more legato techniques in his playing but damn, can that guy tear it up when he wants to! His tapping licks are insane and I like his taste in gear.

Lick Library, on the other hand, has Andy James who is a shred master with a great ear for melody and coincidentally has a "Shred in 6 Weeks" DVD set. I already have his DVD on Metal Rhythm Guitar (not the "...in 6 Weeks" version) which I found to be very helpful.

Any thoughts or opinions guys? Or maybe recommendations?


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 26, 2012)

Gabels CLP 1, I would say that is the best of Derryls material. Although he has a new one which will probably be ideal for you. 

Not really a fan of the Ziras stuff that I purchased. Can't comment on the lick library stuff.


----------



## pfizer (Apr 26, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Gabels CLP 1, I would say that is the best of Derryls material. Although he has a new one which will probably be ideal for you.
> 
> Not really a fan of the Ziras stuff that I purchased. Can't comment on the lick library stuff.



Cool, I'm thinking of getting his *Fretboard Intensive Training DVD *and *Mastering Chords and Harmony*. 

Can you comment on the specific things that you didn't like about the Ziras DVD?

Also, anyone here try the DVDs from *Next Level Guitar*? They've got a ton of great lessons on Youtube but I kinda want something more comprehensive than the stuff that they post for free.


----------



## wespaul (Apr 26, 2012)

I have dozens of Lick Library DVDs and can't recommend them enough. The shred in 6 weeks series is good, but I found the 50 rock/metal licks DVDs to be more helpful. Especially when adding to your guitar-vocabulary.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 27, 2012)

wespaul said:


> I have dozens of Lick Library DVDs and can't recommend them enough. The shred in 6 weeks series is good, but I found the 50 rock/metal licks DVDs to be more helpful. Especially when adding to your guitar-vocabulary.



I might pick up the Shred in 6 weeks DVDs, glad to see a positive review on them


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 27, 2012)

Objectively lol - Derrly's are superb. Theodore's are pretty good but the Lick Library DVD's lack either .pdf's, or onscreen tablature - they also have only introduced backing tracks on a few products rather than all of them ....relatively recently too.

That said they tend to be long enough for the instructor to fully explain the ideas but I would prefer to have a product which provided me with the option of study away from a PC or DVD player no matter how stellar the playing or production.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 28, 2012)

I have some LickLibrary DVDs, also the mentioned Andy James - Shred in 6 week course, which I can only recommend. In that course (only been though weeks 1 and 2 so far, though, but I assume the other weeks are similar in structure) Andy only teaches stuff that you can use in a real music-situation, so no non-sense silly sounding exercises, but scale patterns and cool licks instead that will sound great over the backing tracks that come with the DVDs. This way you build up your chops in a very fun way!
Without thinking twice I'd get any other course by Andy James that interested me. I also got one of his Metal courses that came out on the jamtrack central.

I have to agree with ShadyDavey, though: it would be nice if the DVDs came with either a booklet or a printable pdf.


----------



## pfizer (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, I've got a few Lick Library DVDs myself and I actually like the fact that they explain everything note for note because I'm too lazy to look at the tab 

I've got a few stuff from Andy James (Metal Rhythm Techniques, Extreme Pentatonic Licks) and Danny Gill who is also an exceptional teacher. I'm thinking of getting one of the 6 Week courses, namely the one on Metal Rhythm Guitar by Andy James. It covers quite a lot of stuff I believe.

Has anyone here ever tried the DVDs from* Next Level Guitar* though? Their free Youtube lessons are pretty cool but I'm still on the fence on whether to buy...


----------



## pfizer (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I didn't want to clutter up the board with another thread, so I'm just gonna post this here.

What are your opinions on the video lessons from *Truefire.com*? They're a bit pricier than usual DVDs, and they're not actually DVDs at all but "interactive video lessons." The stuff seems pretty comprehensive though and they've got a TON of different stuff for theory and chops as well as different genres.


----------

